# Rainbow lakes....family friendly...nope



## Jackfish

Ok I know all the standard pay lake posts, and I agree with sediment.and yes, a 5lb wild flatty is > 50lb paylake one....


That being said, Im a hypocrite because I do like to take my kids fishing and dont feel the GMR at dusk/night is safe for a 2year old; between the occasional strange folk if shore based or the current if boat based. My wifey is nervous enough when I go out, she would kill me if I took the little ones. So once a year or so I take one of my little runts to a paylake for a couple hours.

So when the wife asked me to watch the kids tonight so she could get a bit of work done, I made a deal, and decided I would take my girl to rainbow lakes. I saw a post on here about this having new ownership who has cleaned it up and made if a family friendly place now, and thought sure Ill try it for a couple hours.

Im posting to say I think this is not a family friendly place.

-	Restrooms, hard enough for a guy to take his daughter to a restroom, most mens rooms are not the nicest facilities. Rainbows is complete failure. Its not a restroom; its an outhouse, the equivalent to a large port-a-potty. After saying daddy, daddy I really really need to potty I quickly pack up and rush her over to the facilities, we wait until its empty, go in, gag for air from the stink, and my girl promptly say eww its yucky, Im not going potty here, you need potty I wait outside. Come on. Family friendly? There are no doors on the stalls  I dont want strangers coming in to see my girl on the restroom  no sinks or running water to wash your hands? I can understand this if I hadnt read this family friendly junk about the new ownership. I head to the shack where you buy your passthinking surely they must have nicer facilities, explain that my kid cant use there restrooms and they say thats all they have, they have to use the same ones. If we want a better restroom have to head down the road a bit. Remember me saying there where no sinks in the restrooms? Yes they sell food at the shack there.yuck.
-	This was not a planned trip so I bought some bait when I first arrived, because dont have my bait tanks set up for river fishing for the year yet. $2/ each goldfish! To top it off, I had 2 bites during the 2 hours or so I was there. Both came back with just the head of the goldfish.for that price you think they would clean out the turtlesI mean come on.

So if anyone else is thinking about taking their kids their.dont bother.

Anyone know a good safe place for kids if I want to take them for an evening run? I dont like to bother with boat, as attention spans are rather short sometimes, but would like somewhere I can tag something other than bluegill.


----------



## RapalaJ-9

Lake Isabella Family Fishing Center Exit 52 off of 275 Loveland Ohio. Kids fish for free 12 and under. They just stocked 1000lbs of channel cats Friday 5/23

www.greatparks.org


----------



## pendog66

doesnt surprise me


----------



## dinkbuster1

oh yeah the infamous Rainbow Restrooms..... theyve been that way since i started going there as a kid. everybody that i knew that fished Ranibow refused to go in there, we took T.P. and hit the woods.:S :S


----------



## WalIkng

thats rainbow lakes for ya...


----------



## HookUpFishOn

There is a paylake down towards King's Island called Cozy Dale. It's in Goshen, OH I went there once two years ago, and it was the cleanest paylake I've been to. Well mowed grass, not too many people fishing, plenty of room, big fish. They had porta potty's that were well kept, no running water, though. I can't find a website for them but if you search for Cozy Dale paylake on google, it will give you direstions. Hope this helps!


----------



## powerstrokethis

voice of America park sounds really nice also marsh park in fairfield by one way farm is really nice i like to go there would be extremely family friendly as far as facilities go portolets at marsh are all they have to my knowledge. if you need or want any info shoot me a pm.


----------



## Nightprowler

http://metroparks.org/Parks/PossumCreek/Home.aspx

Trout will be stocked on the first Friday in March. If we have typical spring weather we will be stocking catfish in April and May.
Ponds and the lake offer lots of fishing for trout, catfish and many other species. A large planted prairie bursts with flowers and tall grasses from summer into fall. And then theres the farm, loaded with friendly farm animals that delight both children and adults. 
Night Fishing Every Friday and Saturday, thru September 30, for fishing only. Bring flashlight or lantern.

Sat. 06/07 Hooked on Fishing not on Drugs; Knot Tying 
A law enforcement officer will teach children and young adults the fundamentals of fishing while discussing good decision-making skills and the importance of not using drugs. Fishing poles and bait are provided. Reservations requested call 275-PARK, ext. 1416, walk-ins welcome. Meet at Farm - 4790 Frytown Road.


----------



## Tall cool one

Sorry dude,no sympathy,whaddya expect from a place like that? Shoulda hit the river. I fish it almost every day and I have never had any trouble like you believe might be there and I fish it in the city all the time.Used to take my kids there all the time when they were young,never a problem. It's as safe as you want it to be. You are your own worst enemy on the river,not anyone else out there as they won't bother you...more'n likely other people will just go around or avoid you cuz they don't want to see you any more'n you want to see them.GMR is waaaay safer than rainbow anyday!!! TC1


----------



## H2O Mellon

I'm a 300# man and can handle more than my own if need be and I've been in a couple sitations at night on the GMR. Shoot once, a fellow OGF'er and I were fishing at the dam in WC when 3 or 4 guys drove up, parked and got out. We grabbed what ever we ahd clsoe to us (2 metal flashlights if I'm not mistaken) and thought we'd have to use them. For whatever reason they backed away and luckly we didn't have to use them. 

Just last year in a spot close to that I thought a guy was going to steal my Jeep and trailer while I was loading the boat. Yea... no kidding. I had my son with me and it was prob midnight or so. I backed the Jeep and trailer down and walked to the docked boat. It was the oddest thing you could imagine. The dude had to be on drugs. I would have been REALLY ticked off if I would have had to shoot my own freakin Jeep tires off while someone was trying to steal it.

I dont know all the details (nor do I want to know them) but I remember Salmonid having trouble with a couple guys over near Cranes Run. I think he thought these two fellas were prepared to have their way with him If I recall or soemthing along those lines. I do know for a fact that some guy really did try to pick up a fellow OGF'er. 

With all that said, I've still been on the GMR more times without having a problem than with problems. Just make sure to be armed and wearing a chasity belt.

What would maybe help a little is is those fine folks form the Metro Parks would keep their places open past dark. (I know Possum Cree is open from 8am-10 pm April though Oct then 8am-8pm March through Nov) If I'm not mistaken all the Metro Parks are like that, with the exception of Eastwood when they have their midnight hours, if they still have that deal) Why don't they do this: BECAUSE THEY DON'T WANT THESE PROBLEM PEOPLE THERE, THE SAME PROBLEM PEOPLE THAT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT!   I think that initself backs up what Jackfish is talking about.


----------



## yakfish

as far as places to fish,

the metro parks are all fairly nice and are family friendly. carrigehill m,etro park has a nice pond (I haven't been there in about a year). There are some decsent catfish in there along with largemouth bass and ofcourse lots of bluegill for the kids. the only downside is that there are a lot of people that fish there so it gets a lot of pressure. I think thewy close at dark.


----------



## Bluebuster6912

Cozy-Dales is the best Paylake around to take the family. They have indoor restrooms, Nice sized pond geared more twords the family than the 2 larger lakes, A small play ground the the kids. And it is very clean. They even clean up the cigarette butts laying around.


----------



## Tall cool one

H2O,bcz some guys get out of a car at night is reason to worry? Did they approach you and make a threat? You "thought" someone was going to steal your jeep and trailer? Lock 'em up...I would'nt leave my vehicle or trailer unlocked in my own driveway. 
Carrying a gun is way overboard no matter what you're doing unless you're a drug dealer or a cop. 
The levee you and salmonid seem to freak on has never been any issue other than parkside kids trying to steal the change from my cars' cupholder and they moved it for construction of 75. 
I've fished the river in downtown (and all over,both N and S)for more'n 40 yrs,lived next to it for almost 30 now,don't weigh 300 lbs and never had any issue regarding my personal safety except for wading in a flooded river I should'nt've been in anyway(my own worst enemy).All I can say is I'm glad there's such a great place to fish so close to where I live that has such excellent access. Heck,you can even fish from a concrete sidewalk at Riverview or at the Monument st bridge and low dam if ya don't feel like getting muddy or wet! Those two would be prime for Jackfish to take the kids...just don't take your eye's off your pole cuz there's some big fish in there! TC1


----------



## big_b16

I've never had a problem on the GMR. Haven't been to a paylake. But I also carry and will continue to do so if I anticipate coming in contact with any other human. The guy who wants to rob you will appreciate you not going way overboard, it will make his next fix easier to come by. I hope for the crackhead's sake TC1 he approaches you before me. I'm not a drug dealer or a cop, only a law abiding citizen who exercises his right to not be an easy target, nor have to fear going somewhere because I have no way to protect myself (or my child) from non-law abiding citizens who prefer that I work for their money instead of doing it themselves. But I digress, during the day I've not had a problem on the GMR in downtown Dayton.


----------



## Salmonid

Hey TC!, just for fun, tonight, in the rain, while castnetting bait fish downtown, had a "less then fortunate fellow" (Looked homeless), elderly, no jacket, grizzled beard, paper bottled flask in hand, walk about 30 feet from me and proceed to take a leak in the river while talking to someone who was invisable. I was right there and witnessed all of his glory. Was I afraid of him?, nope, would I want my kids to witness that, no way!! I always feel better while standing in the water anyways. I opted to not fish in this same spot 1 night last week because of 3 drug dealer types hanging around where I was to park and not another soul in sight, so I used my better judgement and kept on going. Sure its possible they were valadictorians of their class but not likely. 
TC1, your right, its not just the GMR, in 30+ years of wading, I had a few tense moments on the LMR, Mad river, and Stillwater as well as OB Creek, RF Creek and SB creek which are out in the sticks so I suppose being in a city closer to civilization may seem a little more secure. In my younger days, I had many times been caught in what could have been a bad position, luckily not, and I learned from them. 

Did I mention a friend while riding his bike with child on the bikeway below the 3 rd street bridge was robbed at gunpoint about 15 years ago?? 

I may seem a little over protective but preventive maintenence is the best answer, dont put yourself in those situations and youll be fine. I know, I work in a lot of the poorer parts of Dayton and have seen it all. One of my coworkers was robbed about 3 weeks ago right near Wolf Creek and Gettysburg. Using good judgement will help but not eliminate risk.

Sorry for the rant
Salmonid


----------



## Jackfish

First off let me thank all those that offered ideas and suggestions, much appreciated. 

In regards to Tall cool ones post.
GMR in the evening, been fishing it for quite a while nowover that whole time frame I have seen two parks officers, thats it. As safe as you want it to be? I have had a few situations where things didnt seem right, and was able to remove myself from them without incident. I have just as much cohunas as the next guy, but strongly feel that when kids are involved there is little room for em, that prudence is the best course. My best friend is a Dayton cop, if you think Dayton is safe, your nuts. Not to say we shouldnt fish the river, it is great and I enjoy many a night there (just not in the company of 2 year olds).


----------



## Tall cool one

Wow,never had anything like you guys are talking about happen to me.Took my kids there all the time in the late 80's and early 90's,again,no problems. Places I won't park:sunrise park by wolf creek and under the rt 75/monument bridge.
Using common sense is basic about fishng either in the city or out in the sticks. Don't put yourself in situations you may regret.
Jackfish,what about eastwood lake? Is that too rough? TC1


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes

H2O Mellon said:


> I'm a 300# man and can handle more than my own if need be.


You're 3 hunnie? I'm 5'7" 140 pounds. I bet I would RNC you or pull you in my gaurd for some tight armbar to triangle transitions, might even lock on a kimura for the ladies!


----------



## IMBOW

CJ Brown is nice to fish off the bank. Pretty much anywhere you go you can catch catfish day or night. It's great for kids because the action is so good. Just take a ring worm and dip bait. Replace the treble hook with a circle hook and you will catch plenty and you can release them unharmed. Using two rods for you and two for the kid, you should average a catfish every half hour or less. Lots of small to medium channel, some blues, and the occasional flathead. I have been there lots of times at night and not seen any trouble. Eastwood is perfectly fine pretty much anytime. Not as many catfish as CJ, but still catcheable. A couple of other sleepers are the pond at Lincoln Park and the pond at the old Delco Park on Dorothy lane. Possum Creek is OK during the day. Sycamore State Park just off Wolf Creek Pike has two ponds with decent fish. If you hurry there will still be catcheable trout. I have fished GMR from Dayton north and Stillwater as well. Some sections I wouldn't go near at night. During the day I don't worry. Lots of smallmouth, crappies, catfish, and one old river rat I ran into claimed he had even caught muskie. Used to be plenty of saugeye, but I have not fished it lately to know. Just don't eat anything south of the Mad.


----------



## HookUpFishOn

And when BennyLovesSaugeyes is done with ya, I'll turn you into a newt, and maybe make you do backflips for the ladies! J/K, to both of you!


----------



## Ðe§perado™

LOL...... What more do you expect from a pay lake....LOL


----------



## Jackfish

Ðe§perado said:


> LOL...... What more do you expect from a pay lake....LOL


you are completely right, I should have know better....but that darn post I saw on here awhile back about family friendly + the need to get out of the house, and not having my bait tanks set up yet... 

TC1 - eastwood, never had any problems there, except lack of luck, but not a bad suggestion.


----------



## H2O Mellon

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> You're 3 hunnie? I'm 5'7" 140 pounds. I bet I would RNC you or pull you in my gaurd for some tight armbar to triangle transitions, might even lock on a kimura for the ladies!


And your point is????

Besides I'd break that guard and sit on you. (Hopefully for your sake I haven't been eating Taco Bell.)


----------



## HookUpFishOn

Notice H2O Melon didn't argue with my magic powers! He knows when he's met his match


----------



## H2O Mellon

Tall cool one said:


> Lock 'em up...I would'nt leave my vehicle or trailer unlocked in my own driveway.


Yes, your are correct the "Lock 'em up" approach sounds like it might work. Hmm, okay I'll try that...... Oh yea, the lock thingy didn't work too well for the OGF mbr who had his truck window broken a while back. (Not going to mention his naem since he hasnt posted in the thread.) I will say thought that I personally have never seen broken glass or the likes there.



Tall cool one said:


> H2O,bcz some guys get out of a car at night is reason to worry? Did they approach you and make a threat?


Come on man...seriously does everything have to be spelled out? 



Tall cool one said:


> You "thought" someone was going to steal your jeep and trailer? Lock 'em up...I would'nt leave my vehicle or trailer unlocked in my own driveway.


I pulled my Jeep and trailer to the boat dock (where my boat was sitting in the water tied to the dock, with my son in it). I had already gotten out of the Jeep and walking to the dock to get into the boat so I could drive it on the trailer. (ie: Jeep in park, keys in it) As I got on or near the dock the guy went over to the drivers side of my Jeep and was lookign very odd. Now I don't know if your a boat owner, but I can assure you that if you are (and it's midnight or so and someone approched your vehicle which is attached to a trailer that's in the water and noone near the vehicle,) then your going to get a not-so-fuzzy feeling about whats going on. Was the dude going to be stupid or stoned enough to do something foolish like actually get in? I surely hope not, strike that I PRAY he nor anyone else would be. I'm hoping that the dude was just stoned and stupid. If I recall there were a couple folks fishing close to the dock, maybe he was with them. 


Now the whole thing about guns.... Man I can't say it any better than Bibb did.


----------



## H2O Mellon

HookUpFishOn said:


> Notice H2O Melon didn't argue with my magic powers! He knows when he's met his match


I bow down to your greatness!


----------



## Bigun

H2O Mellon said:


> I bow down to your greatness!


Don't worry aobut him mellon I have been smashing him since we were kids and Im only 6'2" and 260. the magical powers of that runt aren't all thier cracked up to be.

On the subject of carrying while fishing. I have alot of times but don't always. A rule of thumb I go by is if I wouldn't go there unarmed I shouldn't go there just because I am, Thats just asking for trouble. However downtown I usually do, mostly because of my job and the fear of coming into contact with someone I have locked up, but partly because I feel everyone should take responsibility for their own safety. There are bad elements everywhere, from dayton to podunkville, and we should always be prepared to protect ourselves and the ones we love. Of course the time I fell out of the boat at the miami, stillwater junction with my gun, pager, radio face, and a half dozen other things I didn't want to get wet made me a little bit angry  

That being said I kinda figured rainbow lakes hadn't changed much there were to many people who went there for new ownership to clean it up overnight. the slime balls who fish there and run the place into the ground will not leave without a fight. If it were me and I wanted to take my little one someplace to go night fishing it would be the river north of the city away from the bike path, There are plenty of little known access points that are owned by five rivers or miami conservancy district, that I have never came across another soul while fishing.


----------



## Tall cool one

Well.I guess if you left your keys in ya probably had a right to be concerned.
I always have left the river by dark so I can't speak to what happens late at night there.I fish it when there's enough light to see where I'm going and, as I already said,in more'n 40 yrs of fishing in downtown dayton I've never had any problems regrading my safety from other people.
Guns? Ya'll are freakin' crazy. I am more afraid of your type than druggies or homeless folks anyday. I don't shave regularly and my fishing clothes are pretty scruffy. I'll make sure not to walk over and try to strike up any conversations w/ other fishermen on the GMR anymore knowing that I might be mistaken for a homeless druggie and get shot at by some paranoid person w/ a CCW,TC1


----------



## [email protected]

I haven't been to a pay lake since Rainbow several years ago. The place was crowded and my friend, myself and our girlfriends had a hard time finding a spot but thought we had really lucked out when we found a sandy beach with nobody on it and plenty of space. We set our poles and after several hours with no bites started dozing a little. I woke up to rebait and noticed something sparkling on the ground and my open tacklebox. Once my eyes adjusted to the flashlight there were MAGGOTS EVERYWHERE. On our chairs, bait, boxes even crawling on us. I couldn't get to a shower fast enough. Pretty much turned me off to paylakes.

A couple of years ago at C.J. Brown myself and two buddies were fishing at the end of the gravel road off of SR 4. Around midnight, a rough looking white guy with a pitbull came strolling back and asked how things were going and left. We didn't think much about it a first but after he left we wondered why he didn't have a fishing pole so one of my buddies and I, primatively armed, quickly walked back up the path to check on my truck. We stopped within spying distance and the guy with the pitbull was talking with two AA guys behind the car opposite of my truck. My buddy and I walked over an acted like we were getting something out of our truck and I wrote down the license#, just in case. The group left but it was really strange. In hindsight, we might have messed up a drug deal and probably just should have hid and spied. Might have been nothing too.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Tall cool one said:


> Guns? Ya'll are freakin' crazy. I am more afraid of your type than druggies or homeless folks anyday.


Not that it's good to be scared of someone simply becasue they have a CCW, but if the "bad" folks shares your same fear the world would be a much happier and safer place! 



Jackfish.....

I forgot all about that pond @ Delco Park until someone mentioned it. That might be a good spot to take the kids. Also, Kettering Rec isnt bad for small channels and bazillions of small stunted bluegills.


----------



## Perch

I surround myself with Claymores when I fish the GMR at Night ...........Yup sure do..............


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Hey Pondfin - I've seen all kinds of stuff at CJ back that lane at night. I use that spot as a launch when I don't feel like taking the big boat & fish my yak or canoe. I've left my truck parked there many a night and never had any theft. You get your usual drinkers there - they build a fire and party (some even toss in a pole). One time a guy was drunk and had his 4X4 stuck over on the left hand side - he was running it through the cattails/swamp and hit some deep mud. A couple years ago some dude must have fired 50 shots form a pistol well after midnight (this scared me enough to move my yak in front of Goose Island although I never heard any bullets hitting the lake). I've also busted a couple high school aged kids in the act - TWICE! Ended a romantic encounter between 2 grown men one time and also seen what appeared to be a drug deal, but couldn't be certain from the distance.

All that said, I've never been ripped off and never had any problems. Many times you'll find somebody with a youngster back there fishing for carp and cats. It isn't more than a couple feet deep for some distance, but the carp wallow around in there and small channels are in there most every night. Those up to no good typically split when they see you.

I have always wondered why it isn't patrolled - they would find a gang load of illegal activity and violations. I have never seen an officer back there.


----------



## big_b16

H2O Mellon said:


> Not that it's good to be scared of someone simply becasue they have a CCW, but if the "bad" folks shares your same fear the world would be a much happier and safer place!


Well, TC1 did originally say carrying a gun isn't overboard if you're a drug dealer or a cop. Guess he trusts drug dealers to be responsible with firearms. They follow all other laws so certainly they'd not use a firearm unless defending themselves or their family from imminent harm.


----------



## Jackfish

I forgot all about that pond @ Delco Park until someone mentioned it. That might be a good spot to take the kids. Also, Kettering Rec isnt bad for small channels and bazillions of small stunted bluegills.[/QUOTE]

I fogot about that one also... good idea!


----------



## Pike

Jackfish,

Since you live in Centerville, what about the lakes around the Washington Township Rec. Center. When I was a kid they used to stock thos ponds and have a fishing derby every summer. Just a thought.

Pike


----------



## krystalp

Jackfish said:


> Ok I know all the standard pay lake posts, and I agree with sediment.and yes, a 5lb wild flatty is > 50lb paylake one....
> 
> 
> That being said, Im a hypocrite because I do like to take my kids fishing and dont feel the GMR at dusk/night is safe for a 2year old; between the occasional strange folk if shore based or the current if boat based. My wifey is nervous enough when I go out, she would kill me if I took the little ones. So once a year or so I take one of my little runts to a paylake for a couple hours.
> 
> So when the wife asked me to watch the kids tonight so she could get a bit of work done, I made a deal, and decided I would take my girl to rainbow lakes. I saw a post on here about this having new ownership who has cleaned it up and made if a family friendly place now, and thought sure Ill try it for a couple hours.
> 
> Im posting to say I think this is not a family friendly place.
> 
> -	Restrooms, hard enough for a guy to take his daughter to a restroom, most mens rooms are not the nicest facilities. Rainbows is complete failure. Its not a restroom; its an outhouse, the equivalent to a large port-a-potty. After saying daddy, daddy I really really need to potty I quickly pack up and rush her over to the facilities, we wait until its empty, go in, gag for air from the stink, and my girl promptly say eww its yucky, Im not going potty here, you need potty I wait outside. Come on. Family friendly? There are no doors on the stalls  I dont want strangers coming in to see my girl on the restroom  no sinks or running water to wash your hands? I can understand this if I hadnt read this family friendly junk about the new ownership. I head to the shack where you buy your passthinking surely they must have nicer facilities, explain that my kid cant use there restrooms and they say thats all they have, they have to use the same ones. If we want a better restroom have to head down the road a bit. Remember me saying there where no sinks in the restrooms? Yes they sell food at the shack there.yuck.
> -	This was not a planned trip so I bought some bait when I first arrived, because dont have my bait tanks set up for river fishing for the year yet. $2/ each goldfish! To top it off, I had 2 bites during the 2 hours or so I was there. Both came back with just the head of the goldfish.for that price you think they would clean out the turtlesI mean come on.
> 
> So if anyone else is thinking about taking their kids their.dont bother.
> 
> Anyone know a good safe place for kids if I want to take them for an evening run? I dont like to bother with boat, as attention spans are rather short sometimes, but would like somewhere I can tag something other than bluegill.


Well...To let you know, they have a request paper, on things you would like to see changed.or certain ways to make it better... they are just now getting into the whole thing, why dont you just give them a chance! i promised myself, a few years ago that i was never coming back, then ended up trying it again,But when my husband was in iraq. I drove past and seen a sign of new owners, i just thought that i would give it a try...and i have had nothing but good luck since i have been going back.... It's way cleaner then all of the past losers (owner's) had it... and all in all safer then it used to be, no drugged out junkies, and not to mention all the drug deals that used to go on out there.

The current owner's have done nothing but make me feel comf. there, and every time i go, i always have my kids, so... you musta went on a really bad day, or your like the others that like to rag on rainbow* due to all of the past owners!!!

And... they try to see that everyone there has no problems, and are having fun, they come around to check on things, several times, they make rounds around all of the lakes, i have seen for myself, and they all have been nothing but nice to me, and all of the ppl i bring with me....(as, i always have a large crowd with me)

But. if you have a problem, which i have had a few, and i also let them know, they have always resolved it, and make it worth my while to stay.. and always kept me, wanting to come back!!

It's def. not the way it used to be, but now is, cleaner, and Yes* Family* Ort, nice qual. fish, and always biting when im there!!!:B like i said, i have nothing to complain about rainbow lakes!!


----------



## rainbow owner

Hello there, 
Sorry to hear that your trip to Rainbow wasnt as pleasant as you had planned...yes we know that the restrooms are horrible, and we are in the process of getting rid of them, tearing them down completely. In the mean time, we will have port-o-potties until a nicer new facility can be built. I dont believe that you truly understand what it has taken for us to get Rainbow to where it is now, the trash that was there when we bought the place was unimaginable, we have really tried our hardest to make it a place where families can come and enjoy theirselves. I truly hope that you dont give up, it is only getting better as we have the resources to make them better. The whole entire property was destroyed when we took it on, we are just a middle class family trying to make a dream come true! It will only get better as time goes on, that is a guarantee.
Thanks,
Rainbow owners wife


----------



## Buffdaddyfish

Well now, that sounds sincere enough. I don't hit paylakes too often but I do visit one every now and again because I know the owner and he is a heck of a nice guy. (not Rainbow but a paylake closer to Blanchester) His family even helps him out as well and he makes sure everyone is having a good time and that people are being safe. I have never been to Rainbow but those of you who have and have not had a good experience, I do hope it gets better. The wife of the owner sounds pretty sincere about her comments and that their intentions are to provide a good place to come where you can bring your family. Please keep us posted about the progress of this lake. Thanks all.


----------



## SConner

Rainbow owner - I wish you much success in following your dream. I hope you are able to transform this lake into the family friendly place you are working toward.


----------

